# CPT 10060 with no incision



## jvargocpc (Sep 13, 2018)

Can my provider still charge 10060 even if he didn't make an incision to drain the abscess?

He states, "They were not draining, but I was able to express pus by applying pressure from the abscesses without an incision"

Any idea where I can find something in writing for backup? Thanks!


----------



## ellzeycoding (Sep 13, 2018)

This would not meet the definition of incision and drainage.

Both components must be performed to meet the criteria for selecting this code.  Part of the work components RVUs are for the act of making the incision (scalpel, needle, lancet).

Removal of the material would be factored into in any E/M billed, since there is no CPT that represents just the drainage of material from a cyst (without incision)


----------



## JesseL (Oct 2, 2018)

ellzeycoding said:


> This would not meet the definition of incision and drainage.
> 
> Both components must be performed to meet the criteria for selecting this code.  Part of the work components RVUs are for the act of making the incision (scalpel, needle, lancet).
> 
> Removal of the material would be factored into in any E/M billed, since there is no CPT that represents just the drainage of material from a cyst (without incision)



What if he used modifier 52?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Oct 11, 2018)

I would say no.


----------

